# Great service from Bikesdirect



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

I was recently in an accident while riding my Kilo WT5 and the front fork was slightly bent. I was planning on straightening it myself (since it was bent only at the crown lug; the blades were straight and unbuckled), but I emailed BD to check on the cost of a replacement fork.

Turns out that they were able to offer me a replacement fork at a very reasonable price (thought it was a different color than my original), and I went ahead an ordered it. 6 days from my first email to receipt of the new fork. All the while, Matt from BD was extremely responsive via email.

So, thanks for the great service, guys!

Asad


----------

